

Show HN: Peer-to-Peer travel API - trevorstarick
http://docs.outpost.travel/en/latest/

======
hackingtravel
Can someone explain what data is this returning?

~~~
trevorstarick
This is our (Outpost) API and essentially its grabbing data using the Python
framework Eve. It's currently returning almost all of our listings that we
display on our site. Place rentals is the feed with the most data but we
received a few requests to affiliate for the experience feed so expect more
data from there in the future.

TL;DR it's a JSON feed of our MongoDB.

~~~
jrochkind1
Some of the audience here hasn't heard of you before, and doesn't know what
Outpost does or what kinds of data are available, and the linked page doesn't
really say, or even have obvious links to find out.

~~~
trevorstarick
Well the linked page is more for the API cause I didn't want it to sound to
spammy. I'll add more of a description and upload it in a bit.

